# Wi-fi, USB issues on a new Sharp Aquos LC40LE835M



## ishrathn (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi I have a new Sharp Aquos LC40LE835M (MADE IN MALAYSIA) but, purchased and being used in India.


1. USB Wi-fi LAN: Can I use any other Wifi lan adapter as the Sharp one isn't available here? Will it work from Sony or Samsung? Want to know before I buy as the cost is very expensive. If that is not possible, can I use a wireless bridge via the ethernet AP?


2. Also want to purchase an Android TV Box. Will it work on this TV?

3. Since there is only one main USB port (two more at the back), can I plug in a multi-USB access point? Will it work? Again, asking before I buy?


4. This might sound like a dumb question, but I have normal (cardboard) 3D glasses. Is it in any way usable on this TV?

5. (and the last one) I am not able to play subtitles, though tthey are copied onto the removable USB along with the movie file. I have put both .srt and .sub files in them, yet they do not play, or show. How to make this work? What format will work?

Please do answer as I am quite helpless without any of these issues sorted out.

Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

1) Check with sharp. Most likely, only a select few adapters are supported as the drivers for such hardware are written into the firmware.

2) Should work on any TV. You just need to ensure the device and your TV have similar ports (ie: HDMI, component, etc.)

3) No

4) No

5) Check the User Manual for file specs. I can't find any references. For the most part, both sub types should work. The only requirement is typically that the video file and subtitle file should have the same name (ie: indymovie.avi and indymovie.srt)


----------



## ishrathn (Nov 11, 2012)

Hello Dogg,

Thank you so very much for your reply. Really appreciate it. Despite being around for quite some time, Sharp doesn't have a good customer support here. Your reply really helped and saved me loads of money. 

In fact, while waiting for your reply, I learned about another technique, to convert an existing wifi router into a wifi bridge and plug it into the ethernet port. I am going to try it out - it wouldn't cost me a thing 

I am also planning to pick up the Android box. 

Sadly, there is no mention of subtitles in my User Manual. And I am still not able to play it though I have .SUB and .SRT files.

So thanks once again for your reply. Really helped.

Regards,
Ishrath N


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Based on comments made in another topic, it would appear that TV does not support subtitle playback.


----------



## ishrathn (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh! That's bad news. Is it only with Sharp TVs? Surprising, since I can get Sub playback even on my Sony smartphone. Just asking, what other option do I have for Sub Playback? Hard encode on to the movie file?

I just have a few more queries and I hope you can help. 

*Problem 1:*
The TV has only 2 sets of ports for Composite, 4 for HDMI and one for VGA. Having only 2 Composite ports is what is causing problems. My Set Top Box (Sat Dish) has only composite - so that's hooked up. I also have a Sony Hi-Fi Music System (Model: MHC GZR7D), and a Philips DVD Player (Model: DVP 3608/94). Both of them need the TV output (music system needs it for USB display and DVD playback), and so I am stuck. Connecting either of them to Composite AV, means I have to leave out the other. 

This is what I wanted to do. I noticed that both players have Component (YPbPr) Video Outputs at the back. Unfortunately, the TV has none. So I figured I could buy a Component to HDMI Cable and then connect either of them to the HDMI port. 

Now, these are my questions - the Music System has only the Video Component. Would this work on HDMI (if I left out the Audio) since the system anyway doubles up as a Home Theatre? And, is the quality good in terms of converting the Component Video to HDMI?

Please let me know. I also considered other options since my Music System has an S-Video Out. I thought of buying an SVideo to VGA cable. Would that work, as my TV also has VGA (RS232C) input?

Another out on my Music System is called "DVD Digital Out" under which is written "Optical". I have no idea what this means. Can you guide me on this and how I can (if possible) hook it up to my TV? 


*Problem 2:*

The second thing is about the Wifi issue. I already have a Linksys router. That's the one I want to convert into a bridge for the TV. Which means I would need a primary router anyway for the Wi-fi. Scouting around, I see a lot of cheaper ones in the market - Chinese goods such as TPLink etc. Would they be compatible with the Linksys Router when I convert it into a bridge - or will it only work if the main router is from Linksys? Also, what are the things I should look for before I pick up a router, specifically for this purpose?

If you can answer these, I'd be grateful. And thanks a tonne Dogg, you've been really great help.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Assuming you can get confirmation subs aren't supported, then yes, hard subs would be the only option. Or use a different device for playback, and not the TV.

Problem 1:

First, some basics. Video types and quality, from worse to best:

composite video (yellow RCA) low, less than VHS quality (320x240 res)
Coax cable (640x480 res)
S-Video (640x480 res)
Component (red/blue/green RCA) HD 720P and some 1080P
DVI - digital /no audio HD 1080P
HDMI - digital with audio HD 1080P

Whenever possible, you want to use the highest quality connection (HDMI). The ideal solution would be to get an AVR (Audio Video Receiver). Connect everything to the AVR using HDMI, and then a single HDMI cable goes from the AVR to the TV. You then have high quality video and true surround sound for all components that support it.

A simple component to HDMI cable doesn't exist/won't work. Component is analog and HDMI is digital. You would need an active analog to digital converter.

The optical output is a digital audio output. That or HDMI is needed to get true surround sound during movie playback.

This is one of those situations where you need to take into account all of these connections before you buy. Then buy a TV that supports your hardware, or plan on upgrading your other hardware to support your TV.


Problem 2:

I would only recommend getting the same brand. Mixing brands can sometimes be a hassle or not work at all. Although I don't know why you need to bridge in the first place. The TV has wi-fi support, so you only need a new router with wifi.


----------

